# what is the average price shrooms sell for?



## BoB772420 (Jun 12, 2008)

what is the average price shrooms sell for like how much per cap? or how much for 1/8?


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 12, 2008)

i can get $20 an eighth.


----------



## hemlockstones (Jun 12, 2008)

what iv seen...
20-35 an 8th

chocolates 15-30


----------



## ORECAL (Jun 12, 2008)

only price I've ever seen is $30 for an eighth.


----------



## Mana Fiercity (Jun 12, 2008)

20$ - 8th
10$ - 1/2 8th(obviously)


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Jun 12, 2008)

i used to have to hook up with some fresh field shrooms
5 bucks and you get a plateful, enough to eat half and make tea with the other half...i miss those days

now. $10 a gram


----------



## Zambie (Jun 12, 2008)

buying 2 oz's tomorrow for 240 so 120 and this is the first time ive ever bought shrooms.


----------



## Acidburn999819 (Jun 14, 2008)

yea i buy an oz at the beginning of every summer from a guy...120 an oz


----------



## Zambie (Jun 15, 2008)

yea the guy fucked my friend over kicked his ass and took all his money, he's paying me back but it still sucks ass...


----------



## Hank (Jun 15, 2008)

I pay no more than 35.00 and 8th. I usually get em for about 25.00 and 8th though.

Hank.


----------



## goatamineHcL (Jun 15, 2008)

scwag prices usually lioke 25 a quarter if they are evensold usually free when i do them


----------



## KindBud420 (Jun 16, 2008)

scwag???? were not talking about weed prices just for shrooms


----------



## itsanecho (Jun 16, 2008)

7 bucks a gram, all the way up... so thats 28 bucks for 6 hours of fun. 

"gonna whine, go somewhere else, punk"


----------



## Melthius420 (Jun 16, 2008)

KindBud420 said:


> scwag???? were not talking about weed prices just for shrooms


hahaha shit this kid above just made my day....dood scwag is cheepr than good moshrumez


----------

